
Microsoft may acquire GitHub - jkjustinkumar
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/01/microsoft-reportedly-wants-to-acquire-github/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17208293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17208293)

------
Gys
I guess this is good for gitlab, bitbucket and the likes. The agressive way of
Microsoft collecting personal data will not be liked by everybody. It will
probably become more of an enterprise product anyway, leaving more room at the
bottom.

------
eevilspock
[https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT](https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT)

